# Comercial tasting and Brewery visit



## n87 (6/5/16)

Hi guys,

Last meet we discussed both a brewery(s) visit and having a commercial beer tasting.

I guess we will have to start by working on a date, and which to do first.

May 14/15
21/22
28/29 Beer show this weekend from memory.
June 4/5
11/12 (case swap on 11th)

I think the commercial tasting first, but open to both
Happy to host.


----------



## [email protected] (9/5/16)

My calendar is not looking good - 12th is the only one free at the moment, with the possibility of either the 4th or 5th (can't say which day just yet).

But eager as hell to do this.


----------



## [email protected] (23/5/16)

Ok, we're pushing through the month, and next week is GABS.

I'm going to be there at the 12pm-5pm session, so is Yogi Beer. I also have a few people from work coming - anybody else?

BJCP exam was yesterday, so that's out of the way (I won't know for 3-4 months if I am a beer judge - or not!).

I'm putting out the call - guys go have a look at your calendars and let's schedule something in.


----------



## [email protected] (23/5/16)

Oh, I'm watching this reddit link for hints as to what's good at GABS:
https://www.reddit.com/r/AusBeer/comments/4k8ahr/gabs_two_sessions_in_tell_us_whats_good/


----------



## n87 (23/5/16)

Im not going to GABS.

but regarding the commercial beering, we stumbled across a new little bottle shop that has quite a nice range (and apparently growing)

Its on the pacific highway in the same area as hungry jacks, red rooster, that pub i cant remember the name of.
under the fitness place, next to the servo.

From having a chat to the owner, they took it over ~December, refurbed it and opened not that long ago.

Might be a place to hit up for some nice fresh commercial beers, maybe even a full tasting?


----------



## [email protected] (23/5/16)

Sounds good - what if we each bring two beers, and post what we're bringing up-front so that there are no duplicates?

Alternately - we could do a more focussed session i.e. pick a BJCP 'area', and get and compare beers from that area? (This may be more 'beerducational')

Thoughts?


----------



## n87 (24/5/16)

endisnigh said:


> Sounds good - what if we each bring two beers, and post what we're bringing up-front so that there are no duplicates?
> 
> Alternately - we could do a more focussed session i.e. pick a BJCP 'area', and get and compare beers from that area? (This may be more 'beerducational')
> 
> Thoughts?



I think a hybrid of the 2 ideas there.
Either each bring 1 from each of the chosen 2 BJCP areas.
Or 1 from the BJCP area, and 1 random


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/16)

n87 said:


> I think a hybrid of the 2 ideas there.
> Either each bring 1 from each of the chosen 2 BJCP areas.
> Or 1 from the BJCP area, and 1 random


I like this - let's go with your second option - that way we have some interesting diversity.
:beer:


----------



## n87 (25/5/16)

Now we just need to work our when, what style, who etc...


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/16)

yes..... yes we do.

< strokes beard thoughtfully >


----------



## n87 (25/5/16)

June 4/5
11/12 (case swap on 11th)
18/19
25/26

Bids in!


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/16)

You are a man of action.

I can do 4/5 or 25/26.


----------



## n87 (25/5/16)

When there is beer at stake...

June 4/5
11/12 (case swap on 11th)
18/19
25/26

Now we just need the others to join in....


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/16)

I think they're all dead.


----------



## n87 (25/5/16)

They're all dead Dave Dave they're all dead


----------



## [email protected] (25/5/16)

Holly!!!!


----------



## Peter80 (29/5/16)

Hello

At the risk of high jacking something I am keen on getting involved.

I have been on the coast for the last 3 years and been brewing AG for a bit longer than that and really would like to get involved with a club to improve my beer.

As luck would have it I have recently been on a run through Vic and have multiple samples of Holegate and Hargreaves hill beers.

working 4/5 but 24/25 of June is good at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (29/5/16)

Fantastic to get new people - welcome!!


----------



## n87 (30/5/16)

The weekend 25/26 it is!
Welcome Peter

so, thoughts on style and Sat or Sun?

I think I prefer Sat, not sure yet.


----------



## [email protected] (1/6/16)

Sunday if we can please! Happy to host too.....

Style? How about we start with a shortlist? (feel free to add to it)

European Sours
German Wheat Beers
Dark European Lager
Brown British Beer


----------



## n87 (1/6/16)

OK... Sunday 26th.

From that list, I think Dark Euro Lagers would be interesting.
not that much of a sour fan, although I know Yogi is


Also happy to host.


----------



## Peter80 (7/6/16)

Sounds good. So does that mean we all need to bring a different exaple of a dark lager and then something else?


----------



## n87 (7/6/16)

Thats the general idea.
If we decide on the Dark Euro Lager that is... you happy with it? or would you like to put a vote in for something else?


----------



## Peter80 (7/6/16)

No i am good with that. I will bring some extras that i have in the fridge. I have from holegate hop tart, road trip IPA or norton lager and from hargraves hill heff and golden ale. Not really to the styles but might be good to sample.


----------



## n87 (20/6/16)

We still all keen for this?

endisneigh, you still keen to host?
Im quite happy to (easier to stumble home)

I suppose i had better go and get a couple of beers on Saturday.

Ill grab the snags if someone can grab the rolls and anything else required

attending... possibley:

n87 +1
endisneigh
Peter80

I talked to Yogi, and i believe his response was 'Shit, how did i miss that?'
im not sure if he will be able to get there.


----------



## [email protected] (20/6/16)

I'm still game! Also need to grab a few beers. I'll see if I can rustle up some new guys - they're out there, lurking...


----------



## [email protected] (20/6/16)

That said, also open to pushing it back a week or two if it suits people...... 

People?


----------



## Peter80 (20/6/16)

I can not push back a week, but i can always make another meeting if it suits better. 

If not moving the date i will bring the rolls.


----------



## n87 (21/6/16)

If everyone is still keen, may as well keep to schedule, otherwise it's never going to happen


----------



## [email protected] (21/6/16)

agreed.....


----------



## Peter80 (22/6/16)

Hope we are still going for dark larger. Unable to get Euro versions as i am a long way from a bottlo and this is all i could find. Hopefully still close to style and they get here in time. 

Inappropriate Touching 6.5% by Hawkers / Edge / Kaiju! / Evil Twin / Baird
Darlo Dark 4.9% Sydney Brewery


----------



## n87 (22/6/16)

Its a 'style' not a literal rule
A European dark lager (style) is not necessary a dark lager from europe

BJCP guidelines here: http://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf
list schwartzbeir and munich dunkel.

There are plenty of these styles done by local breweries.
I know Montheths do a 'Black Beer' (schwartzbeir)


----------



## [email protected] (22/6/16)

We are!! 

Good work - I've just been out to Dan's and picked up three different european dark lagers... one (czech?) schwartzbier (that we can compare with the one I have on tap), a Kozel dark, and a Weihenstephan Tradition Bayrisch Dunkel.


----------



## n87 (22/6/16)

To confirm details:

This Sunday (26/6) from 2-5pm
I'll host, you did the honours last time endisneigh.

Numbers
n87+1 (possibly another potential brewer coming along)
endisneigh
Peter80

I am checking with Yogi now...


----------



## [email protected] (22/6/16)

Might have another new joiner as well. will let you know.


----------



## fungrel (24/6/16)

I'm a lurker, but dates unfortunately don't match up with my free time at the moment.

Still have a gift from edisnigh, still haven't turned that esky into a jockey box. 



I'm keen to taste beers that will be entered into the state comp in August, perhaps a meet around that time if anyone else is entering beers?


----------



## n87 (24/6/16)

I think an early August meet would be good
Wifey is due to bust start of September, so I think I will need to be (relatively) dry around that time


----------



## [email protected] (26/6/16)

I'll grab the rolls and some sauces.....


----------



## n87 (27/6/16)

Had a good time, some wonderful beers... and some infected ones :blink:

Inappropriate touching was well recieved

I think the Inappropriate Touching Schwartzbeir and King Goblin were the stand outs for me.
The Kostritzer Schwartzbeir was quite disappointing, and not what I remembered it to be.
Thanks Peter for bringing such a selection

I will create a new thread for the August meet


----------



## [email protected] (27/6/16)

yup, it was a good session - I enjoyed the sours, especially the Sierra Nevada Cactus/grapefruit one, although I think I was alone there. Is that what you meant by infected? 

The Kostritzer was almost at its "best by" date, and a year in the bottle, so not exactly fresh.

Other good beers were the Kozel, the *Weihenstephan Tradition Bayrisch Dunkel - as far as dark lagers go anyway.....*


----------



## [email protected] (11/7/16)

Inner Sydney Brewers (ISB) are organising a Newcastle trip to see/tour the newish Foghorn brewery some upcoming Sunday - was talking to Brendan and he sugygested merging our trip. 

It's looking like July 24 or 31 at this stage. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## n87 (11/7/16)

I wont be drinking if its in July 
But depending on what is happening, I might come along


----------



## [email protected] (11/7/16)

I admire your dedication - it's very impressive.

I feel obliged to let you know that I will do everything within my power to break your will.

(just kidding of course)


----------



## n87 (11/7/16)

endisnigh said:


> I feel obliged to let you know that I will do everything within my power to break your will.



Stronger men have tried 

Its easy to resist when im out, its all so expensive.
But when i get home, walk past the hard liquor shelf (of which you know is well stocked ) and the 70L of beer in the fridge... thats harder.


----------

